# Bangalore will face 6 hour power cut!!



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

Just read the news..

Here's an excerpt:


> However, that’s not all. In case the rain situation does not improve, Bangalore could face power cuts lasting over six hours.



Source

In the TV, they say even other major cities/villages in karanataka will face the same


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

when ? where ? how ?

gimme the details please

I am already worried sick about the blasts and now this ?


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 25, 2008)

Hell... I was eager to return to bangalore soon... but now it turns out to b a hell-hole.... blasts.. powercuts... & I was dreamin of havin a good time


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 25, 2008)

Still cool, 6 hours is the amount of time, Punjab gets power for  Good that i live 1KM away Punjab


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Lucky guy 

@Giga- Guess you'll be happy now. No power, no computer, no internet


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 25, 2008)

This powercut is making our lives horrible here!!  Can't even recharge mobile so that we can communicate properly during this blast problem.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 25, 2008)

ABEY....... we are facing 8 hours powercut.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

here in kerala too ,we have power cuts and soon an hour cuts and unofficial ones.  .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2008)

i live in dhoni land  .. 6 hours power cut is common.. get used to it


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 25, 2008)

Solar energy anyone. At least it will run your lights, fans and PC

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

^not all places are that hot


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^not all places are that hot


well, if they are not that hot atleast they will provide enough power to run lights... who needs fan then ?

and for PCs, get an OLPC with a hand crank for charging


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

The govt was supposed to start power cut from today.. but they didn't. Maybe coz of those blasts.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2008)

We have an average of 1-2 hours of powercut everyday, depending on th area. Some areas are relieved of that trauma.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey guys.. Himachal is jannat.. no power cuts.. not even once a month.. they will notify people one day before when they want to shut down electricity supply regarding repairs.. and man the rate of electricity is cheap too.. 70p upto 150 units.. >150 units is 90p.. i don't get more than Rs. 300 bill of two months.. even though I run my PC 18-20 hrs a day..


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Luckily I'm out of Bangalore for  the next few days and we do have power here round the clock. Though no computer here but I got my mobile, so things are ok.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> cool



Cool  .. Man there are other words in the dictionary too..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 26, 2008)

Uttarakhand is good...Atleast my city!


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm...life is so hard here ....powercuts rain...


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh...powercuts everywhere.
Here in my place electricity goes off for atleast 7 hours.
5:30 to 9:15 in the morning, again from 1pm to 5pm, and sometimes 10 to 11:30 in the night. The timings are flexible.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 27, 2008)

Here in the outer periphery of the Mumbai City, we also endure power cuts of 8 hours duration!!!


----------



## New (Jul 27, 2008)

Only one hour power cut is going on in Yelahanka(Bangalore). Pray for a good rain


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 27, 2008)

in mumbai suburb mseb is doing 8-10 hour of load shedding


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 28, 2008)

Good news to Bangalore people. Rainfall is good in sharavathi region. And Chattisgarh deal is doing fine.. So the CM says it will be solved by the end of august 1st week and the powecut plan will be taken back


----------



## iinfi (Jul 28, 2008)

panvel ... 8 hours


----------



## k6153r (Jul 28, 2008)

Yesterday and today was quiet better.


----------

